# Never saw a chad IRL



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

is this only me? I never saw a chad IRL
and I know only 1 mentally unstable prettyboy which got super bloated now and he starts to age hard
because of drugs


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 29, 2020)

I saw plenty of them


----------



## deer (Nov 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> I saw plenty of them


where do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

deer said:


> View attachment 836469


brutal


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Nov 29, 2020)

Same 
people are insanely ugly here (France)
Some people are just tall and average looking
Never saw a Chad apart one guy who was tall and a good jawline + eye area but he was half algerian from his father


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> where do you live?


central europe


----------



## JamesHowlett (Nov 29, 2020)

People here literally worship the top 0.00001% of the male population.

But because those pics are circulated here so frequently, it makes you think that they are more common IRL than they actually are.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> Same
> people are insanely ugly here (France)
> Some people are just tall and average looking
> Never saw a Chad apart one guy who was tall and a good jawline + eye area but he was half algerian from his father


yes I have been to many places in europe and everyone is very subhuman
I have seen very tall people but never the complete package in the looks department,
and many tall people were deformed


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Nov 29, 2020)

I Saw one 7psl irl in Poland very few people are above this


----------



## Deleted member 10177 (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> is this only me? I never saw a chad IRL
> and I know only 1 mentally unstable prettyboy which got super bloated now and he starts to age hard
> because of drugs


This means... you must be the chad bro


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> yes I have been to many places in europe and everyone is very subhuman
> I have seen very tall people but never the complete package in the looks department,
> and many tall people were deformed


Where does chads and slayers lives ?


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> Where does chads and slayers lives ?


Chadistan


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Nov 29, 2020)

streege said:


> which city?


Near Lyon (Aka the best city)


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 29, 2020)

Every time I look in mirror 😍😎


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm from Romania, never saw a Chad in real life either.
These guys who appear in a TV show, are supposed to be the best looking guys in this country, do they qualify as Chads?


----------



## gymislife (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> is this only me? I never saw a chad IRL
> and I know only 1 mentally unstable prettyboy which got super bloated now and he starts to age hard
> because of drugs


yeah, same, never seen anyone above 5.5/6 psl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Nov 29, 2020)

i only remember seeing 2 actual chads this year


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> is this only me? I never saw a chad IRL
> and I know only 1 mentally unstable prettyboy which got super bloated now and he starts to age hard
> because of drugs



I see them all the time in public and knew a few.


----------



## WtfAmIDoingHere (Nov 29, 2020)

Cope
I saw plenty, depends in on what a legit Chad is


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 29, 2020)

Chad lives rent free in this forum's mind and mouth as well


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 29, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> I'm from Romania, never saw a Chad in real life either.
> These guys who appear in a TV show, are supposed to be the best looking guys in this country, do they qualify as Chads?


romanian girls are hot but men generally below average looking. how come this can be possible?


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 29, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Chad lives rent free in this forum's mind and mouth as well


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Nov 29, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> I'm from Romania, never saw a Chad in real life either.
> These guys who appear in a TV show, are supposed to be the best looking guys in this country, do they qualify as Chads?


High tier normie


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 29, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> romanian girls are hot but men generally below average looking. how come this can be possible?



All Slavic countries are like this imo

Imo, the reason is this: due to the Huns, the Slavs tend to have rounder jaws; additionally, Slavs tend to have more feminine looking eyes and plumper / more noticeable lips. This stuff looks good on women, looks like dog shit on guys.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

Teutonic said:


> All Slavic countries are like this imo
> 
> 
> Imo, the reason is this: due to the Huns, the Slavs tend to have rounder jaws; additionally, Slavs tend to have more feminine looking eyes and plumper lips. This stuff looks good on women, looks like dog shit on guys.


Romanians are not slavic


----------



## Healthmax.GER (Nov 29, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> Where does chads and slayers lives ?


Hamburg


----------



## Teutonic (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> Romanians are not slavic


Ignore everything I said then I'm a fucking retard

Off to kill myself (jk fbi)


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (Nov 29, 2020)

A Chad came for a viewing as I was looking for a flatmate. He was super tall, blue eyes, dark hair, huge frame, and had a chiesled jawline. Literally looked like a meme Chad.

He was also nice and had interesting hobbies and stories to tell from having been in the military. Fortunately he did not pick the room, otherwise he would have probably stolen a few of my hookups already.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Nov 29, 2020)

Only ever saw one Chad IRL and I dropped out of my job the next day
On that day my rank in life became VERY clear.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nah I see them sometimes but they're very rare


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 29, 2020)

Go to Europe.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Nov 29, 2020)

I'll see maybe 2-3 Chads in the course of the week. So yeah, they're quite rare.
Chadlites, on the other hand, not so rare. Especially among zoomers.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

The places I saw the most Chads are
Bavaria
Milano (Chad central)
Amsterdam 
Outside of those areas Chads are rares


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 29, 2020)

Is there a Chad factory in Milano?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 29, 2020)

See 3 chads on avg a week


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Nov 29, 2020)

i dont see them but they are on tinder stealing my lays


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 29, 2020)

maybe like 10 at max but i live in a very populated area


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## chance (Nov 29, 2020)

you must leave ur house in order to see one.
of course you not going to see chad in ur local chess club or in your dungeon & dragons session


----------



## reptiles (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> is this only me? I never saw a chad IRL
> and I know only 1 mentally unstable prettyboy which got super bloated now and he starts to age hard
> because of drugs




I have there rear as fuck but i've seen 1 in my class


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 29, 2020)

My bestfriend is a chadlite and I've never seen him mogged out in public


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 29, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> My bestfriend is a chadlite and I've never seen him mogged out in public


I just need jaw surgery and LL and i'll start mogging him tbh


----------



## itis123 (Nov 29, 2020)

do you live in england by any chance?


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Nov 29, 2020)

im good friends with 8psl slayer, dude literally has the whole world at his finger tips and he knows it.


----------



## Kalluto (Nov 29, 2020)

Lorsss said:


>



I have met the curly guy whit black shirt irl last summer ✌


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 29, 2020)

There’s not a lot. 

Above average + tall + good frame = chad irl. And this is still REALLY rare.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Nov 29, 2020)

potentialhabit1 said:


> im good friends with 8psl slayer, dude literally has the whole world at his finger tips and he knows it.


Pic


----------



## TheAnomaly (Nov 29, 2020)

Common here in Chadifornia.


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Nov 29, 2020)

I remember seeing one once and i couldnt stop looking at him


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> is this only me? I never saw a chad IRL
> and I know only 1 mentally unstable prettyboy which got super bloated now and he starts to age hard
> because of drugs



How old is he? The prettyboy?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 29, 2020)

See chadlites everywhere... not chads though, that's a different ballgame. A lot of people underrate what a real chad is.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 29, 2020)

Everyone who has hair is chad.


----------



## asiannickghur (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> where do you live?


I see lots (Im in LA), it really varies by location 

College towns and urban areas will have the highest concentration of chads simply because their environments foster good facial development
- access to good nutrition (fast food tends to be mushy vs. fresh meat and vegetables where you actually need to chew etc)
- warm weather year round makes outdoor sports more accessible
- wealthier people will generally have more access to better cosmetic resources

...as well as just plain attract more attractive people (NYC and LA and Paris come to mind)

so I see chads all the time, especially at the gym, obv. not many who mog me, but still, handsome people nonetheless


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 29, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Everyone who has hair is chad.


95% of .co will disagree with you


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> How old is he? The prettyboy?


18


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> 18



Lol, he hasn't even started ageing yet. Probably just let himself go a little...


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Nov 29, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Lol, he hasn't even started ageing yet. Probably just let himself go a little...


he's taking a lot of drugs and eats a lot of shit and he's also diabetic jfl
but he still slays, diabetic prettyboy drug consumer > redpilled healthy nigger


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

tru ngl. most people are literally recessed subhumans. girls on the other hand (whites especially) have very good pheno and collagen halo and better jaws as well lmao.

chadlites are like 10% of the population MAX


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> tru ngl. most people are literally recessed subhumans. girls on the other hand (whites especially) have very good pheno and collagen halo and better jaws as well lmao.
> 
> chadlites are like 10% of the population MAX


so true all women have good jawlines


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 1, 2020)

I see some guys who ppl here would rate as psl6+ facially

but they are usually manlets or framecels or low sex appeal


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 1, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I see some guys who ppl here would rate as psl6+ facially
> 
> but they are usually manlets or framecels or low sex appeal


can't have it all sadly


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 1, 2020)

I know two models personally. You’ll know when you see a chad trust me. The best looking dude around by far


----------

